# Ιστορική μεταγραφή ελληνικών ονομάτων



## Earion (Jan 2, 2011)

Ο «Φαληρεύς» της _Καθημερινής_, δηλαδή ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης, ο γνωστός ναρκισσευόμενος χειριστής του πνευματώδους πολιτικού χιούμορ, κάπου ψάρεψε ότι ο υπεύθυνος οικονομικής πολιτικής της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Νότης Μηταράκης προτιμά να μεταγράφει το επώνυμό του στο λατινικό αλφάβητο Mitarachi και όχι Mitarakis, και πετάει το ανάλογο για την περίσταση καρφί.

Αλλά δεν έχει δίκιο. Μπορεί σήμερα να υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένα πρότυπα για τη μεταγραφή ελληνικών ονομάτων στο λατινικό αλφάβητο (από οργανισμούς τυποποίησης ή από ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα), σύμφωνα με τα οποία η καθιερωμένη μορφή είναι Mitarakis, στο παρελθόν όμως (μιλώ και για πριν τον 19ο αιώνα) αρκετοί Έλληνες με παρουσία και δραστηριότητα στο εξωτερικό που το επώνυμό τους κατέληγε σε --άκης μετέγραφαν την κατάληξη αυτή σε --achi, π.χ. Rodocanachi, Valsamachi, Pilavachi, Caridachi, κ.τ.τ., ακολουθώντας τις συμβάσεις της ιταλικής ορθογραφίας. Και αυτό όχι μόνο γιατί η ιταλική ήταν η διεθνής γλώσσα της εποχής τους αλλά και γιατί η πολύχρονη ιταλική κυριαρχία στον ελληνικό χώρο είχε καθιερώσει κάποια χαλαρά πρότυπα μεταγραφής των ελληνικών ονομάτων προς χρήση της γραφειοκρατίας. Ιδίως στα βενετοκρατούμενα Επτάνησα υπάρχουν άφθονα παραδείγματα. Λόγου χάρη το Θεοτόκης γίνεται Theotochi ή Theotoky, το Κρασάς Crassàn, το Χωραφάς Choraffàn (ο κινηματογραφικός αστέρας και διευθυντής του Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης --παραμένει ακόμα;-- έκανε το όνομά του George Corraface), ο Χορτάτζης Cortacci ή Cortazzi.

Με την ευκαιρία θυμάμαι κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις, ίσως όχι απολύτως όμοιες, που αξίζει να μνημονευθούν:

- Το επώνυμο Μουτζάν (Muzzàn), που μας είναι γνωστό από την Ελισάβετ Μουτζάν-Μαρτινέγκου, έχει και άλλη μορφή: Μουτσάς (του κανταδορικού ντουέτου Μουτσάς-Λιγνός, για όσους τους τυχαίνει να τους θυμούνται).

- Ο κόντες Dionisio Salamòn είναι βέβαια ο εθνικός μας ποιητής. Αυτή είναι η μορφή του ονόματος που χρησιμοποιούσαν στην εποχή του· σήμερα πια στα ξενόγλωσσα κείμενα έχει επικρατήσει η πλησιέστερη προς τον ελληνικό τύπο μεταγραφή Dionysios Solomos.

- Ο Κοραής υπέγραφε Coray. Οι Γάλλοι ακόμη κρατούν αυτή τη μορφή· οι Άγγλοι προτιμούν τη σύγχρονη σύμβαση (η έδρα βυζαντινών και νεοελληνικών σπουδών στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου λέγεται Koraës Chair).

- Ο υπουργός του Βενιζέλου και μεγάλος νομομαθής της εποχής του Κωνσταντίνος Ρακτιβάν (αγνοώ την προέλευση του ονόματος) μετέγραφε ο ίδιος το επώνυμό του Raktivand.
​Καμιά φορά η γνώση αυτή μπορεί και σήμερα να φανεί χρήσιμη, πιστεύω. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου η ιστορική απόδοση ενός ονόματος είναι προσφορότερη από την απλή μεταγραφή. Ο Καβάφης, για παράδειγμα, δεν έχει νόημα να μεταγράφεται αλλιώς παρά C. P. Cavafy. Έτσι ήταν στην εποχή του και έτσι παραμένει.

Τα θυμήθηκα όλα αυτά γιατί αντιμετώπισα κάποτε μια υποπερίπτωση του ζητήματος: πώς να μεταγράψω τοπωνύμια της Αθήνας σε μετάφραση ιστορικών κείμενων από ελληνικά σε αγγλικά. Πώς, φερειπείν, μεταγράφει κανείς --όταν χρειάζεται να διατηρηθεί η ιστορική σύνδεση-- τη συνοικία Φιξ; Fix, όπως η μπίρα, ή Fuchs, όπως το αρχικό επώνυμο του παραγωγού; Πώς τη συνοικία Μετς; Mets, κατά τη σημερινή σύμβαση, ή Metz, κατά τη διαφανή ακόμα προέλευση του ονόματος; Ή το Ρουφ; (Εδώ κολλάει κανείς αν δεν γνωρίζει την προέλευση).

Το θέμα της μεταφοράς των ελληνικών ονομάτων στα ιστορικά ισοδύναμά τους σε ξένες γλώσσες (π.χ. Corinth ή Korinthos, Peloponnese ή Peloponnisos, Nicephorus Phocas ή Nikiphoros Fokas) είναι μεγάλο και δεν ήταν ο σκοπός μου να το ανοίξω. Απλώς ήθελα να υπερασπιστώ την προτίμηση του κυρίου Μηταράκη (του οποίου το επώνυμο με υποχρέωσε να ξετυλίξω ολόκληρο νήμα από το μητάρι του...).


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2011)

Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος Μηταράκης είναι Αιγυπτιώτης, ή έστω η οικογένειά του έχει καταγωγή κλπ κλπ, οπότε ένας λόγος παραπάνω να έχει προτιμήσεις για το επίθετό του. 
Βεβαίως δεν είναι δυνατό να ξέρει ο καθένας τις προτιμήσεις του καθενός, αλλά όσο μπορούμε κλπκλπ. Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα με την τεράστια διασπορά, τέτοια φαινόμενα είναι αναμενόμενα. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η έδρα Κoραή στο Βασιλικό Κολλέγιο του Πανεπιστημίου του Λονδίνου (ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις να πεις το Kινγκς). Το Πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου δεν έχει διδακτικές έδρες, γιατί είναι μόνο διοικητική οντότητα, η οποία όλο και λιγότερες αρμοδιότητες έχει.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 3, 2011)

Ο Κώστας Γαβράς, ξέρετε μήπως γιατί αναφέρεται σχεδόν πάντα σαν Costa-Gavras ? Δηλ. με την παύλα ανάμεσα σε μικρό και επώνυμο? Καλλιτεχνική αδεία, εικάζω ....


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2011)

Το θέμα είναι... τζιζ κακά. Καίει και ζεματάει. Δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να έχει κανείς μια συνολική άποψη αν δεν το έχει μελετήσει σε πλάτος και σε βάθος. Ας το καλύψουμε περιπτωσιολογικά, μήπως και βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα. Χρήσιμες πηγές είναι η Wikipedia από τις καινούργιες και η _Encyclopedia Britannica_ (σε πολλά λήμματα, ιδίως στα τοπωνύμια, με διπλές αποδόσεις) και τα ευρετήρια διάφορων βιβλίων για την Ελλάδα. Πάντως δυσκολεύομαι να δώσω απάντηση για το Φιξ, το Μετς και το Ρουφ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2011)

Πάρτε κι ένα μπέρδεμα νέα εσοδείας: Ο Κώστας Μεγήρ, καθηγητής Οικονομικών στο Πανεπιστήμιο Yale και στο University College London κ.ά., δεν είχε (υποθέτω) ούτε Meyer, ούτε Meier ανάμεσα στους προγόνους του: _Costas (Konstantinos) Meghir (born February 13, 1959) is a Greek-British economist_ (γουίκη, εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2011)

Να θυμόμαστε επίσης ότι ο μπαμπάς είναι Spyros Markezinis και ο γιος (Sir) Basil Markesinis.

Για παράδειγμα, άλλα βιβλία θα σας δώσει το Amazon στο _Markezinis_ και άλλα στο _Markesinis_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2011)

Μπορεί, αλλά σε έναν ελληνικό σύλλογο της διασποράς που βοηθούσα κάποτε είχαμε μέλος κάποιον κύριο Marchessini, και η οικογενειακή επιχείρηση λέγεται PD Marchessini & Co. Οπότε προσοχή στο μπέρδεμα!


----------



## sarant (Jan 3, 2011)

Λες για τον λονδρέζο μαικήνα (του μπριτζ) Dimitri Marchessini;


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2011)

Πιθανόν. Δεν τον είχα δει ποτέ μου, αλλά είχε καρτέλα μέλους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2011)

Έχουμε και τον Ανδρέα Κάλβο, που εδώ τον διαβάζω Andreas Kalvos, ενώ στο μαυσωλείο στο Μουσείο Σολωμού και Επιφανών Ζακυνθίων βλέπω Andrea Kalvo.

Στον τάφο του στο Keddington αν δεν απατώμαι δεν γράφει απολύτως τίποτε (η φωτό από το μπλογκ Πινακίδες από κερί, η συγγραφέας του οποίου έχει γράψει κι ένα μυθιστόρημα βασισμένο σε στοιχεία της ζωής του Κάλβου).


----------



## Earion (Aug 3, 2012)

Αφού η Αόρατη Μελάνη μας ταξίδεψε στη Μάνη, κι ακόμα ειδικότερα στον Κελεφά, εκμεταλλεύομαι την ευκαιρία να επισημάνω το εξής:

Σύμφωνα με βενετική απογραφή στρατευσίμων της Μάνης (_τσέρνιδων_) με ημερομηνία 10 Μαρτίου 1694, στο κάστρο του Κελεφά υπηρετεί ο λοχίας (sergente) *Nicola Mitarachi*.

Μανιάτικη η καταγωγή του υπουργού; Ίσως. Αλλά η γραφή εξάπαντος είναι καταξιωμένη από τόσο παλιά.

Πηγή: Σωκράτης Κουγέας και Κωνσταντίνος Μέρτζιος. _Η Μάνη στα αρχεία της Βεντίας (...) και ο ιππότης Λιμπέριος Γερακάρης (...)_. Αθήνα: Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους, 2012.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 4, 2012)

Earion said:


> ...Σύμφωνα με βενετική απογραφή στρατευσίμων της Μάνης (_τσέρνιδων_) με ημερομηνία 10 Μαρτίου 1694, στο κάστρο του Κελεφά υπηρετεί ο λοχίας (sergente) *Nicola Mitarachi*...



Και τώρα θέτεις το φλέγον ζήτημα ;) αν είναι θεμιτό να αποδίδουμε το sergente ως "λοχίας".


----------



## Earion (Aug 7, 2012)

Γιατί το ρωτάς αυτό Ρογέριε; Προφανές δεν είναι; Το κείμενο χρονολογείται στα 1694, δηλαδή εποχή που έχει αναπτυχθεί η ιεραρχία των αξιωματικών και υπαξιωματικών στα συντάγματα, που είναι στη ρίζα της η ίδια με τη σημερινή. Σε ένα λόχο, όπως έχουμε εδώ, προΐσταται ο λοχαγός (καπιτάνος) και ακολουθεί ο λοχίας και πιο κάτω ο δεκανέας (καποράλος).

Και επειδή ανέφερα στα περί Μάνης τον σημαιοφόρο, που έχει δώσει στα ελληνικά το επώνυμο Αλιφέρης, ας πούμε και για τον δεκανέα, τον καποράλο, που έχει δώσει το επώνυμο Καπράλος. Από τον λοχία βρίσκω ότι έχει βγει ελληνικό επώνυμο, το Σαρτζέτης, απ' όπου και το Σαρτζετάκης.


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 9, 2012)

Αυτό για το επώνυμο Αλιφέρης δεν το'ξερα (που το έχω δει και Αλειφέρης). Ξέρουμε την προέλευση του επίσης από' κείνα τα μέρη επωνύμου Αλεβίζος ;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για το Αλεβίζος μπορώ να υποθέσω: Αλοΐσιος, όπως λέμε Λοΐζος. Για τους άλλους όμως;



Λεξιλογία, εδώ.


----------

